# HVAC question



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

Strangest thing, when our heat cuts on, you can hear the sound of rushing water in the wall behind the thermostat. Called "the guy" and he found a leak and freon has been leaking out for the last few days. Can that cause the sound we are hearing? He had no clue, only been on the job for a month. We must have been running heat strips the whole time, no telling how much our bill will be...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Do you have oil heat with hot water radiators?

Call another guy, or phone the company again and tell them to send someone who has some experience.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

Hubby did an another guy showed up and the other guy was wrong so finally ordered the part we need. Hope it gets here before the temps start falling


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

I have no clue what type it is


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

It sucks when the furnace acts up in the coldest part of winter.Been there,done that.Why can't they act up in the summer?And the electric bill.Mine went from about $120 to $450 for last month.Sticker shock!!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Our water heater tank is not keeping up in cool weather. So I was looking into tankless. Anyone familiar with that?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Nope but I just learned a little tid bit that 99.9% water heaters leave chemicals in the water that are toxic to exotic birds,among other things.We replaced ours a couple of yrs back and I wish I would've know that then.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Wilbur's Mom said:


> I have no clue what type it is


In NY we had baseboards that hot water ran thru-just like everyone else. When the heat clicked on , I would hear moving water.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

A friend in Germany had hot water pipes in the floor


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

Well come to find out, the reverse valve was busted and a leak in the Freon. 9lbs of Freon, new valve and $1000 later......


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

That sucks!!!How much for a new system?I may look into that this year.We replaced the blower on ours but it's the original system,put in in '93.Right now we have to run it on the emergency setting but it works.When it's frigid like this it goes almost constantly and the electric bill........


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

Well since the fix, its done well. But there is no a 4 second power surge every 10 mins or so. Told hubby, he acted like I didn't know what I was talking about. Then last night he said hmm something is surging, I looked at him and said yep, told you a while back.


----------

